# Question #3 - General Electric Tier 4 Evolution Locomotives



## LaRosa's Trains (Dec 4, 2015)

Do the Tier 4 ET44AC's have the same GEVO-12 prime mover as in the original ES44AC's? Thanks.


----------



## Panther (Oct 5, 2015)

I'm not positive that this is what you need, but the article says all have the same GE GEVO Engine.

Dan

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/GE_Evolution_Series


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

This is really not a model train question, so I moved it here.


----------



## bigdodgetrain (Jun 12, 2015)

LaRosa's Trains said:


> Do the Tier 4 ET44AC's have the same GEVO-12 prime mover as in the original ES44AC's? Thanks.


I did a google search and found a lot of things.
here are 2

http://locomotive.wikia.com/wiki/GE_Evolution_Series


http://www.getransportation.com/locomotives/evolution-series-tier-4-locomotive


----------

